# the motly crew



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

well had a go at it this morning with this fine crew my son three nephews and one of there friends and mad max he found them we shot one of the two that he found us daniel the red headed boy made a good head shot at about 70 feet up then it got hung up and we all had a good shooting session only one but we had a good time mad max flushed some quail but we did not get any.


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

nice,wish i had a crew,only ones around me got airsoft guns,pellet rifle,blowguns,paintball guns,but no slingshots


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

BunnyBlaster said:


> nice,wish i had a crew,only ones around me got airsoft guns,pellet rifle,blowguns,paintball guns,but no slingshots


Make them some!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

That's how they got there's


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

BunnyBlaster said:


> nice,wish i had a crew,only ones around me got airsoft guns,pellet rifle,blowguns,paintball guns,but no slingshots


as H said, make some. next time you all get together, take them along. take yours out to shoot and after a while when they ask," can i shoot a couple of shots?" , thats when you tell them to grab one out of the bag. and if they get all into it, then you just tell them, "keep it." thats how you hook'em !


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Ahhh ... the slingshot army .... what a lot of fun!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Looks like a right good time! Always glad to see the families involved!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Future of our sport and hunting right there, nice job ghost!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

yes it is and i think they all will stick with it too.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Good times!!

Nice going!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

had some more boys wanting in on the hunts this weekend dont know what there shooting ability is so i told them that they have to be runners and spoters first before they can be shooters will put up some targets at diffrent spots today and have them shoot at them on the hunt and judge how they handle them selfs safety being my #1 goal.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good plan ... have fun!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...you're like that cool dad that your friend has you're happy to be try to be responsible for when he lets you do stuff...that's awesome. I'd like to see myself as that dad too, but I've only a daughter, & her friends now...much less then...scare the sh¡t out of me.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

WHAT! ... no flipflops?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

lol no flip flops the saw palmetto cut pretty bad and i have to keep up with the young guys by my self i am ok i dont get all rushed young guys get all worked up and will chase one a mile and as for being the cool dad cool to all but mine lol.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...that's always the way it seems to work, no?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

lol yes not cool to any of my daughters guy friends after i show them how i can tie them to a pole useing nothing but there body.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> lol yes not cool to any of my daughters guy friends after i show them how i can tie them to a pole useing nothing but there body.


Ha! I'd imagine "knot", but it's good that they know it can be done...& that you can do it


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

That post made my night Ghost. My daughter is only five now, but I can see myself teaching some young men that such an idea is highly plausible.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

well geting the crew back out hunting soon and adding two more hunters to it.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Wish i had a slingshot crew, i do go hunting with a crew when hunting boars and such but with slingshots its only me and my 15 years old nephew (he posts from my account here from time to time) and sometime the occasional guests (my friends, nephew's friends family...).


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

you have to make up some slingshot give them out to the guys on the hunt when they are hunting they will want to do it again.


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

I don't know what I'm more jealous of. Having a slingshot crew or the fact you guys can hunt in t-shirts.

Ghost, can you post a picture of yourself with a cigar in your mouth and a M60 on your hip while hanging out of a helicopter?:lol:


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

lol yeah it is nice to be able to hunt in t shirts shorts and flip flops some day means your bands are warm and slinging ammo fast dont know about the m60 but theres pic of me with a m40a2 out there some where.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Only one of your bags in the bunch??? Expecting a light hunt?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

it was some time after this hunt i come up with the design i now make.


----------

